# Suche Howto: Jabber



## Quest (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte auf meinem Server gerne einen Jabber Server laufen lassen.
Habs mal mit dem aktuellen eJabberd aus dem Debian-Repository versucht, bekomm ihn aber nicht zum laufen, keine Chance.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Betrieb eines Jabber Servers?
Oder kennt vielleicht jemand ein gutes HowTo nach dem ich einen Jabber Server unter deb-lenny installieren kann?


----------



## planet_fox (12. Mai 2009)

Ich habs unter debian nie zum laufen bekommen nur unter ubunto . Daher suche ich auch noch bzw mit lenny hab ich noch nix gemacht in dieser richtung


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Mai 2009)

ejabberd und openfire sind unter debian eigentlich extrem leicht einzustellen.
ejabberd wenns keine großartigen transports braucht zu bevorzugen.
Ich nutze auch wenns java braucht und ressaurcen nimmt openfire, da ich hier absolut das maximum an transports nutzen kann.
Die Einrichtung ist nahezu ein selbstläufer und auch in x Dokumentationen beschrieben.

hab sowohl ejabberd als openfire beides unter debian experimentiert. Wenn ihr euch die openfire Funktionen mal anschaun möchtet für den User mit transports -> 

http://www.silverarea.de/jabber.php (reggen und nutzen)

Für Admin kann ich leider keinen Testacc machen


----------



## demmtree (13. Mai 2009)

Ich nutze ejabberd. Die Einrichtung ist eigentlich furchtbar einfach:


```
apt-get install ejabberd

dpkg-reconfigure ejabberd
```
Danach kannst du dich unter http://deinedomain.de:5280/admin mit deiner eben eingerichteten ejabberd Adresse und PW einloggen.


----------



## Quest (15. Mai 2009)

Ahhh, wenn sich der per dpkg konfigurieren lässt ist das natürlich ganz einfach ^^
Danke für den Tipp.
Der Jabber ist jetzt oben und läuft problemlos


----------



## demmtree (15. Mai 2009)

prima 

ansonsten ist die einstellungsdatei in /etc/ejabberd/ejabberd.cfg . Falls du noch Kleinkram ändern willst.


----------

